# Antec 900 I/O panel? (reset switch swap?)



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Does anybody know how to remove the top I/O panel on the antec 900? I want to remove the reset switch that's there now and replace it with a solid state switch so i can use it to control my (very loud) side fan. Putting a switch in a PCI blank isn't exactly the easiest thing to reach but it working for the interim.


I can either figure out how the panel comes off and put a solid state switch (which i have laying around) in, or buy an all green or all blue quieter fan and ebay this one (a green blade/blue housing unit). This one matches my computer well but is just far too loud. My PSU has a red/green/blue/yellow fan on it so im kinda wanting to keep it from being odd man out by putting green side and red CPU fans in it, but i'm not sure the green side would look that good with the 3 blue antec fans. But if I get another new PSU that doesn't have the LED's, then idk if the green and red would still match the rest of the computer. It seems to me if i get an all green side fan then, when looking at it on the desk, the green side would interfere with the blue of the rear fan. plus i would have to get an antec LED fan so that the LED dispersion patterns would match..the logisys i have right now is pretty close but i havent looked at it straight on, only from the angle. But it lights up all the blades upposed to the 3 blue bars from the antecs.


FYI: i only plan to engage the fan while gaming.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

and once i get a new gfx card, the fan will more than likely be ALWAYS on, not switched. So i should probably get another fan (again, blue or green?). Too bad they don't make a quieter version of this one, i like the dual color since it matches my case.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

You could use something like a Coolermaster Musketeer or something along those lines that is used to control the Speed of a Fan/Fans.

Very nice case = Whats the name of your side fan?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

yea i was thinking about maybe getting a fan controller. Although that would be the only fan i'd need a controller for. I have the front 2 fans on low, the top fan on high, and the rear fan on medium. I can't hear the CPU fan so can care less of it. Seems to me it'd be a little pointless to get a 4 channel controller for 1 fan?

the side fan i got off ebay, it's a logisys and that's all i know. There's a pile of them on there right now.

Are there any PCI slot fan controllers? I'd like to keep the front of my case flat if possible. If i could put it in back at 7-8 volts and just leave it there that'd be nice. Just right now with an on/off switch in back i have to get up and reach around behind my desk and fumble though all the cables to find the switch.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Cool - Might try and buy one.


The Coolermaster Musketeer 2 Has a lead that only supports the speed of 1 fan, The Other Shows the dB of Music and the other shows the tempreture of a chosen component.

Only problem is it doesnt fit into a floppy slow, it fits into a Drive Bay, But that isnt a problem is you have one free.

I use one and they look cool :grin:













*EDIT* - 

What about something like this?

http://www.heatsinkfactory.com/Zalm...-Speed-Controller--Noise-Reducer-p-16300.html


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

now that looks neat! I dont know where i could stick the temp lead, but the VU and voltage meter wouldn't be half bad. 

That's one reason i like this case- It's actually a set of 9 5.25" bays that happens to fit a pair of 3 hard disk blocks and a floppy adapter face. So it'll fit.

I just checked a review, and it says nothing of fan speed control? Just that it has left and right audio volume controls and an HDD activity guage?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

yea ebay is littered with fanmate 2's i didnt realize it works with any 3 pin connector. My case has pass-through grommets so that wouldn't be a bad idea would it?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

magnethead said:


> now that looks neat! I dont know where i could stick the temp lead, but the VU and voltage meter wouldn't be half bad.
> 
> That's one reason i like this case- It's actually a set of 9 5.25" bays that happens to fit a pair of 3 hard disk blocks and a floppy adapter face. So it'll fit.
> 
> I just checked a review, and it says nothing of fan speed control? Just that it has left and right audio volume controls and an HDD activity guage?



Theres Different Models mabye you looked at a different one.

http://www.dansdata.com/musketeer.htm

Also check this video out - Pretty much all you need to know :grin:

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay...=17&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=7


Btw - I dont have my tempreture Sensor connected to anything, i just missed that out as it was too much hastle and i would probably brake something . It only took 5minutes to fit which was quite cool.

As for the pass-through Grommits - Ive no idea what you mean because ive never heard of them before :S lol


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

There i have a 2 pack of fanmate 2's on it's way for 8 bucks. Not sure where i'll put the one i use, if i should run it through the grommet and have it outside the case, or bundle the wires and put it somewhere in the case.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

wow even with the fanmate at full speed there's a noticable difference from 12 volt direct supply. It's hushed up alot, and I can hardly hear it at minimum. 

will it hurt the LED's to be ran at a lower than designed voltage?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

When the Voltage is lower the LED's dim, My PSU fan has a LED fan and i constantly have it at low speeds ( Dimming the LED's Too ) and there is no problems. The LED's will be fine.

:wave:


----------

